# Rainbow gathering



## PrisMiQue (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey to anyone bout it it will be in SoCal this weekend!!!
I'm going with my friend Sheila. If anyone else wants to know details or wants to connect there get at me!!! 
Until then love n peace


----------

